# Baords keep logging me out. :(



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 19, 2003)

Everytime i post the baords seem to automatically log me out. I've deleted my cookies and wot not. Everything was working fine for me entill today.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 19, 2003)

It's those blasted pirates!!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 19, 2003)

It is. Reality check: is there a "cyberstreet" in your url address?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 20, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It is. Reality check: is there a "cyberstreet" in your url address?





Nope, already ran into that problem too.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 20, 2003)

same problem here, matey.

I had no problems whatsoever after the board switch, and did all the requisite things (enworld.org/forums, and new bookmarks), but now (ever since my wife tried to log on using her account using the same computer), the boards keep logging out either account after a few clicks.

I think I've located the enworld cookie, and should be able to remove it at will, but it's not helping.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 29, 2003)

FYI, still having problems. Although using quick reply seems to work with out me instantly getting logged out.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 30, 2003)

testing Quick Reply.
It logs me off every time I make a post, so FYI - it's still a problem for me, as well.
Sir Osis - I'm presuming you've deleted your cookies multiple times, as well?
What way(s) exactly have you done that?
And what OS/Browser version are you running?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm having this trouble as well. Ain't bothering me on
anyone's else computer, my mom's or in school, but 
on mine, I keep getting logged out. 

It's damn annoying!

For a while it wouldn't even let me log in at all.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 30, 2003)

I've deleted my cookies multiple times. I right click on explorer and bring up properties then hit delete cookies.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 30, 2003)

Testing.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 1, 2003)

See my new response below.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 1, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It is. Reality check: is there a "cyberstreet" in your url address?




Aha! That seems to have done it.

Don't use this anymore:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/

Since CYBERSTREET doesn't have anything to do with EN World anymore.

Use this:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/index.php

And you not only have to make sure you delete all your cookies, but all offline content, all your history as well, and make ABSOLUTELY SURE that you have changed your links to use: 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/index.php

AND NOT: 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/


Or you will end up back at the old url address and not be able to remain logged in.

If your not sure where you are then try this: Click on the EN World symbol at the top of the main page of the messageboards. If it doesn't take you to the main EN World page then you're stuck on the CYBERSTREET boards. All it will do is refresh the page (from my experience).

Hope it works out well for everyone.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 2, 2003)

I did all that multiple times, still doesn't work.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 2, 2003)

[irritated anytime someone poses something OLD as being new]
Geez.. we KNOW about the cyberstree address already.
It's not fixing anything.

For the record, I've fairly given up on fixing it - I have to log in every time I post, and I have to give up it showing what links I've clicked on, but that's apparently The Way it Is with vBulletin 3 Beta 6. 

I just don't see any point in Deleting all my cookies for the 10th time, on the off-chance it'll work.
Heck, I even delete the one cookie, but there's no difference.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 2, 2003)

Reaper have you cleared cookies and rebooted?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 2, 2003)

I believe he's stated multiple times that he has.

As have I. Why is this so wonky? I mean, no other sites are giving me this kinda pain.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 3, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> I believe he's stated multiple times that he has.
> 
> As have I. Why is this so wonky? I mean, no other sites are giving me this kinda pain.





To jump on the bad wagon here, i also have deleted cookies many times, rebooted, had my system completely wipped clean of anything remotly suspicious(in cluding a worm and a couple other nasty things), and deleted all my tempory files just for good measure. I am also very much _not_ on cyberstreet.

I am however still having the problem.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 6, 2003)

So i figure what the heck, lets delete those darn cookies for a fifth time and test things out.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 6, 2003)

ah a vast improvement.  Now not only do a iget logged out everytime i post, but in order to log in at the top of the page i have to do it twice in a row for it to work.


----------



## Trip Mclean (Oct 6, 2003)

Lets see if the ol' alt id's work.


----------



## Trip Mclean (Oct 6, 2003)

ok, that was encourging. Cool dropped the post gap to 30.


----------



## Trip Mclean (Oct 6, 2003)

ok so this alt works fine, but the Sir Osis one is all jacked up.


----------



## Chandler Smythe (Oct 6, 2003)

ok lets try my other alt id.


----------



## Chandler Smythe (Oct 6, 2003)

Alllriiighty then! Apparently any id's i had setup before the board switch are messed up. Maybe i'm not deleting my cookies right or something?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 6, 2003)

Testing...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 6, 2003)

ARRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 6, 2003)

Testing.


----------



## The Souljourner (Oct 6, 2003)

My turn for a test.


----------



## The Souljourner (Oct 6, 2003)

Interesting.  I am using Mozilla Firebird, I clicked "clear all information" in the options menu, which clears cache, history, cookies, etc etc, and now it seems to be working.   I wonder if this will last.

-The Souljourner


----------



## Tory Adore (Oct 6, 2003)

Testing my wife's account.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 6, 2003)

...and?


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 7, 2003)

Did I leave you in antici-





oh, it logged me out right away.

But glad to see a Mod's still following this thread, and our difficulties.

This has to be able to be fixed when using IE6, I'd think.
If I can, I'll try to get a specific "cookie-killer" program, and see how it fares.


----------



## "Jack" Reapersaurus (Oct 7, 2003)

Interesting.
I just created this alt-ID, and it seems to be staying logged in no problem.

Stranger, the cookie in my Cookies folder has not been modified for over a week, so I don't have any idea how IE is remembering who is logged on.
I read MS's Technet, and it says that Windows 98 stores Cookies in /Windows/Cookies..  ?


----------



## The Souljourner (Oct 7, 2003)

Test


----------



## The Souljourner (Oct 7, 2003)

One More


----------



## The Souljourner (Oct 7, 2003)

Well, clicking "clear all information" at work worked just fine, but it appears that at home it does not.  Crappage.

-The Souljourner


----------



## Trip Mclean (Oct 7, 2003)

[QUOTE="Jack" Reapersaurus]Interesting.
I just created this alt-ID, and it seems to be staying logged in no problem.

Stranger, the cookie in my Cookies folder has not been modified for over a week, so I don't have any idea how IE is remembering who is logged on.
I read MS's Technet, and it says that Windows 98 stores Cookies in /Windows/Cookies..  ?[/QUOTE]


Yup worked the same way for me. The alt id i made after the switch works fine, my old one is messed up.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 7, 2003)

Bizarre. I wish I knew why it was doing this.

For anyone that wants, in a worst case scenario, I can manually make a new id look like an old id in terms of name and post count.  It's a pain, but not as bg a pain as being continually logged out.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 7, 2003)

Bizarre. I wish I knew why it was doing this.

For anyone that wants, in a worst case scenario, I can manually make a new id look like an old id in terms of name and post count.  It's a pain, but not as big a pain as being continually logged out.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 7, 2003)

from work i'm cool. but when i go (remaining logged on at work) and login from home. it lets me do one post only. and then logs me out again.

could it be caused by the multiple IPs with the same account?


----------



## hong (Oct 7, 2003)

It may be to do with how individual ISPs cache web traffic. I know I had these kinds of problems last year when I was using my dialup account. The problems largely went away after I switched to broadband.


----------



## "Jack" Reapersaurus (Oct 8, 2003)

arr!
I be on broadband, so that can't be it, matey!

oops - I gotta find a voice for this this Alt-ID...     

BTW: It logged my alt-ID out a little while after, as well.

I've found that if I go back to a page that I wasn't logged in to, it immediately kicks me out, but if I log in at like the page that displays all the threads, and don;t go any further back, that it'll let me stay logged on a little longer before kicking me out.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 8, 2003)

That's exactly the same problem I was having. It *kinda* seems to be fixed now.
I have to disable my firewall when I use DC++, and while DC++ing today, I found
that I don't log out like that. So while the firewall was down, I did a cookie wipe
and now it seems to work fine. Hope it lasts, I should probably restart my computer
and see if everything gets wonky again.


----------



## "Jack" Reapersaurus (Oct 8, 2003)

I take it back - now it's not keeping my Alt-ID logged in, either.


----------



## Trip Mclean (Oct 8, 2003)

[QUOTE="Jack" Reapersaurus]I take it back - now it's not keeping my Alt-ID logged in, either.[/QUOTE]

Same here, it took a while but now it's got my alt id too.


----------



## Trip Mclean (Oct 8, 2003)

ok, maybe not. It was logging my ALt out earlier now it's not.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 8, 2003)

Ah.

I restarted and now it's all wonky again. 

This suxxors!


----------



## Trip Mclean (Oct 8, 2003)

> This suxxors!



I agree. Also appearntly it does log out my ALt if i go to a thread i've already been to. As soon as i brought this thread back up it logged me out.


----------



## hong (Oct 8, 2003)

[QUOTE="Jack" Reapersaurus]arr!
I be on broadband, so that can't be it, matey!
[/QUOTE]

The point is that when I got broadband, I switched ISPs. I used to be on Zipworld, now I'm using Telstra Bigpond. The logout problem went away after that.


----------



## Ketjak (Oct 10, 2003)

If the problem "creeps in" like that, is it related to advertisements? Maybe a cookie that gets added incrementally as you click on different parts of ENWorld or the message boards?

Do any of the problem sufferers notice anything wonky about their system resources or memory usage? Like, is either lower when the site seems to be working properly?

I'm on a Win98 SE box and it works fine... though I wish it blocked some folks' posts a little more effectively.


----------



## Epametheus (Oct 10, 2003)

I had to get a new password issued before it would let me log in, and it de-logs me both constantly and randomly, as well.  I was logged in when I was logging at this thread, but I had to log in again just to reply.

edit: the problem seems to have gone away, after I changed my bookmark.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 15, 2003)

*Help!*

*has no clue what the problem is*

I have the same problem with staying logged in with both Internet Explorer AND Opera, so the problem probably does not lay therein.

The idea piratecat suggested seems like a good one, though.


----------



## ciaran00 (Oct 16, 2003)

For everyone who is still confused, you NEED the "www" in www.enworld.org otherwise it will keep logging you out.

ciaran


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 16, 2003)

ciaran00 said:
			
		

> For everyone who is still confused, you NEED the "www" in www.enworld.org otherwise it will keep logging you out.
> 
> ciaran





ok, i'm willing to try anything at this point. I checked the address in my favorites and it did indeed lack the www. i've now fixed it. Time to see if that works.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 16, 2003)

ok, this looks promising...although i do hate to get my hopes up.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 16, 2003)

Testing!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 16, 2003)

* does dance of joy!!!*


I do beileve that works!!!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks like it's offical thee www. is what done it.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 16, 2003)

I have the www. in the address, but still have this problem continuosly.  I can log in fine for the first page or so, but after that it's a constant log-in fest.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 16, 2003)

I have the 'www' too.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 17, 2003)

Holy , I think that did it!
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've been dying these past month(s). Lost quite a bit of time, I'm VERY glad to see it working (for now).

The funny thing is, I noticed sometimes that there would be 2 sites in History, one for enworld.org, and 1 for www.enworld.org.
I thought it curious that they would be recognized as 2 different sites.
I wonder what the heck is going on with DND/cookie granting/cookie storing that would cause this problem...


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey. Turned out that I *didn't* have the 'www' in my shortcut.

The shortcut said www.enworld.org/forums but it really referred 
to just enworld.org/forums . 

Mucho gracias!


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 17, 2003)

So far it's still working.
I haven't logged off, and logged on as my wife's account yet - I'll try that later.

I'm guessing that the configuration of the board is setting cookies to www.enworld.com, and unless you are using that same address, there is an address conflict and the browser won't store the cookie.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 17, 2003)

I lacked the WWW as well. so far I seem to not be logged out.

Ciaran00, I think you might be the man or woman of the hour here

Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Oct 18, 2003)

I know how to fix the problem with IE 6 or older.

Go into Internet Options by clicking on the Tools menu at the top and selecting it.

Once the window opens, go to the privacy tab.  Once there you will see a section at the bottom of the new window that says "Websites" with subtext that says something like "To override cookie handling for certain websites, blah blah blah" and click the button available.

Once the new window opens, place http://www.enworld.org/ into the text box and add it with a click of the 'add' button.

This doesn't work for subdomains, so if you're still using the old cyberstreet address, you'll need to switch over to the new enworld.org forum address for it to work.

I did it and it works great for me now ^_^


----------

